# Are you training up your young?



## Stillraining

I have a rock solid faith in Jesus Christ but I want my kids to "Own" there own faith not just follow me to church because that's what we do...the same goes with sailing...I want them to develop a love for it that hits a fever pitch...or at least one that if i were to kick the bucket tomorrow they would not want to See the family boat sold and would make sacrifices to see to it.

What are you doing to teach your young the love of sailing? What has been some of the memorable times that hooked them?...What didn't work that you can warn me about?

Thanks

FWIW Mine are 15, 17, 19 year old girls


----------



## Ajax_MD

Well, I look forward to hearing the responses on this one. I have twins, 15, and when I told them I bought a sailboat all I got was "that's nice" and a blank look.

Daily, they Facebook themselves into oblivion. I'm trying to show them that there's a bigger world out there. I've given them horseback riding lessons, snow skiing, motor-boating, paintball...not much of it is sticking.

Perhaps when I actually get them out there, their attitudes will change.


----------



## padean

Both of my boys are exposed to sailing regularly. My 16 y/o is an assistant sailing instructor at the local community sailing program in the summer, and while he rarely sails with me, he is starting to race a little in the beer can races, and helps on the deliveries for longer races.

THe youngest son, 13, sails with us on the Wed night races during the summer, and while he doesn't do much yet, he is aquiring his own interest in sailing. 

I found it better to give the the exposure and not push, than to try to force them to come along whenever I went out. Whether then aquire a life-long love of sailing remains to be seen, but at least they don't hate it, and are slowly picking up the skills they will need if they want to pursue it on their own. 

At our yacht club there is a fairly even mix of sailors who's children won't come near the boat and those who are involved in sailing on some level. For me, giving them exposure is about my comfort level.


----------



## Faster

Our son sailed with us throughout his whole life... 18 days old the first time. I'm happy to say that he's a boat owner himself now and sails/races on OPBs as well.

While he had no choice in the matter, really, especially early on, I think what tipped the balance was a few things we did along the way.

We designed and built a littly opti-like dinghy when he was 4 or 5 and he started sailing it on his own not long after. He learned to row in it too, and it provided hours of entertainmnet (and independance) as he was growing up on the water.

We started a small jr sailing program with a small keelboat and that got him and a bunch of his peers interested/involved.

When he was 10 we bought a small dayracer and after a nasty broach his mother was not so keen on sailing it anymore - we raced that boat for 6 or 7 years with myself, our boat partner, and our two boys both the same age. We had an active little local race program in our club in an area with fairly challenging conditions. After a season or two, we had a great thing going.. rarely were words required, our boat handling was almost automatic and we "ruled" for many consecutive years. I think this alone was the key to his continuing enthusiasm.

When the boys were 15 we started to get the usual teenage reluctance to go sailing with the parents. Since we owned two boats in our partnership we let the boys take the 24 footer - they invited friends - and we cruised the bigger boat. We kept the food stocks so to be sure they'd join up at the end of the day. We had a fabulous 3 week cruise that year and we had all kinds of space on the bigger boat since the kids lived on the smaller one.

When he went to college he listed on a web based crew list, got on with a local racing boat and has never looked back. His resume now includes time on a variety of boats including a Farr 40, TP 52 and most recently a couple of seasons on a Melges 32. During this time they bought a Ranger 29 and have recently moved up to a Catalina 36, and "scooped" us by having his daughter on the water at 1 week old!

Still, I'd say you're starting a bit late but wish you the best.. as you say you can't force them, but you can make the opportunities available, and encourage them the best you can.

Apologies for the parental bragging......


----------



## Stillraining

Faster said:


> Still, I'd say you're starting a bit late but wish you the best.. as you say you can't force them, but you can make the opportunities available, and encourage them the best you can.
> 
> Apologies for the parental bragging......


Yes Faster...To be honest this is my greatest frustration with my boat ordeal this past two years...crucial time and opportunities lost forever.. 
I remain steadfast in my faith about it though ..

No apologies needed my friend..you have all the right to...great post by the way.


----------



## sck5

We moved to a house on the shore of Cayuga lake when my son was 5. He has been sailing ever since and has an intuitive grasp of how to do it that seems sort of like speaking a language. He doesnt need to think about it, he just KNOWS when the sails dont look right or when the puff of wind is about to get to the boat. This is all about actual sailing, not the other systems on a big boat like the engine, electricity, etc. It came from sailing the laser and the hobie cat with his buddies and seeing how fast they could get it to go before they ended up in the drink. I think I will never have quite as instinctive a grasp as he does because I came to it later in life. My daughter is two years older and doesnt have the slightest interest in it even though she had all of the same opportunities. Go figure. Every kid is different and if they have the bug you cant stop them and if they dont then they just dont want to.


----------



## WanderingStar

I brought my 18yo neice out with some friends this year. I've had her out on my former boats, including canoeing, but she doesn't have much time for it. (college, work, social life) I also brought my younger neices and nephew (7,5,3) out this year. I hope to get them out in boats small enough to feel the wind and helm. My Dad started me in a canoe before I was 5, it stuck. Of course, we didn't have computers, video, cell phones or even cable tv.


----------



## tommays

It was my first best teachers mission in life to bring in juniors and i have allways followed his advise and do what i can


----------



## smackdaddy

My 5 and 9 year old boys go out with me most of the time. They've been pretty ambivalent about it for the most part. However, I recently instituted a rule that the only place on earth that they can cuss is in the cockpit of a boat while under sail. We call it the "cusspit". And they now LOVE coming out.

Hearing the little dudes shouting "idiot, jerk, stupid, butt-face!" to the winds like some kind of mantra for 2 hours is a small price to pay for their love of sailing.

A few weeks ago, after a particularly bawdy sail, I asked my 5-year-old what his favorite part of the day was. "The cussing", he said. I asked why. "I just felt so free", he replied.

I'm not sure how to feel about that one. Have I created a monster here?


----------



## cormeum

Great thread. 
I take all but the youngest (just 1 y.o.) out whenever I go. The older boys (10, 8) like sailing but are more prone to seasickness so that puts a damper on things. That said, the 10 yo is getting a good handle on helming and we're working on sail trim. They both like doing maintenance tasks.

The girls (6,4,2) are my real hope as they are all water monkeys and _really_ like going out. They are the biggest drivers for taking longer trips. 

I like the sailing dinghy idea- We have a dhow and I think next summer will be a good time to take the boys out on it with an eye on having them sail it themselves.


----------



## CharlieCobra

All of my kids have been sailing, all 8 of 'em. My oldest boy can't do it because he gets seasick. My namesake doesn't feel comfortable on the boat because of his leg (car wreck injury) but is my primary partner in working on her. The other three boys love it and two of them have been out in 50+. The other one is jealous because he hasn't been out in a Gale yet and is probably the best driver of the bunch. All three of my Daughters love it. One has been out in a very strong breeze with square waves and the other two are jealous because they wanna go out when it's blowing dogs off chains too. I just have to get the old girl finished so we can continue on...


----------



## edguy3

We have a 14 year old daughter and 10 year old son. Before we purchased our boat this past year, they had some experience as we day chartered about once a year. In the past few years, my kids have been mostly passengers on Lake Michigan, the Chesapeake, and the Nile (on a captained faluka [sp?]). These trips were very good experiences for us all, despite a short and severe summer storm in the Chesapeake. They both now enjoy sailing, but the real benefit for us is that it is a family activity that we all can enjoy.

My daughter must be a typical teen: always gives me grief about going, but has a good time once she gets there. Our first trip was particularly difficult, the two of us sailed from the C&D to Atlantic City; My wife basically guilted her into the trip. Once she got over the fear, she enjoyed the independence and control. She even took up windsurfing at summer camp and when the homework load is too heavy, she brings it with her. Despite the resistance I get, she is a real joy once we get on board.

My 10 year old boy is real joy: he'll come with me anytime, and is wiling to work, in fact, he even looks for tasks once we're there. If he brings a friend, they both become very distracted and usually wind up chasing crabs on the dock. (They're great underway and when they have a specific task to accomplish... however, I am not a micro manager.) If I have a specific task to perform, we dont bring friends. His primary condition for a two month cruise is making sure xbox-live works on board. (I havent checked the bandwidth requirements yet.)

The primary issue appeared to be fear.. this issue is being overcome with knowledge and experience. She said, "I'm not really sure why I was so afraid." The other thing I find that works is keeping them involved and giving them responsibility while avoiding too many "chores." Another issue is that my daughter gets anxious if she cannot check in daily with her friends on facebook and the like. I usually bring some sort of Internet device just in case i need to fix something at work. (Mr Murphy knows when I am off the net.) I let her use it at night.

Next season we're looking for a dock/mooring that is closer to a social scene. I expect this will provide some training for the kids and perhaps a more social draw for them.

/ed


----------



## Faster

With respect, Ed, I'd be trying to wean them off the Xbox and internet while cruising... Under sail there's plenty to do if you get them involved in boat handling and steering. In port there's new friends, beachcombing, maybe dinghy sailing, swimming, fishing, hiking, etc etc.... It's a 3d epic movie all around you 24/7 and it's a great opportunity to 'disconnect' in all the right ways.


----------



## edguy3

Faster, completely agree. The xbox comment was a compromise for a long term trip, not a week/weekend sail. ( This is a dream anyway... ) 

re: facebook. I only meant it as an absolute minimal check in, not for use while cruising, more for when in "floating condo mode". I want to see these virtual activities replaced with real one and a FB status of "having too much fun to be reading this stuff". ;-)


----------



## BarryL

Hello,

I have three kids, girls age 15 and 12, and a son who is 8. I started sailing in 2003 and have been at it ever since. 

My oldest hates the boat and wants nothing to do with it. She can be a good sport about it though. For example if we are going to spend a few days on the boat I will usually bring the boat most of the way there by myself and have my family join me for the last bit of the trip. My daughter doesn't want me to have to do the trip alone so she volunteered to go with me and help. 

My younger daughter doesn't mind sailing. She loves swimming and the beach so if the boat allows her to do those things then she likes the boat. If we're just going to sail for a few hours she would rather not go. 

My son likes sailing, I guess about as much as any 8 year old would. He likes to steer and I'll let him do that as long it's safe and he can handle it. I'm working on getting him to trim the sails but that make take a little longer. 

My two younger ones like spending nights aboard so that it nice. Sometimes we'll just spend an evening on the boat at the mooring.

When we're out sailing i will ask the kids (and my wife) to name certain parts of the boat. They have the basics down (mast, boom, headsail, mainsail, main sheet, jib sheets, bow, stern, port starboard, etc.) and I will start on the more complicated stuff.

Barry


----------



## NCountry

Just as the BEM's (Booger Eating Morons) started protesting about having to go with DAD I bought them a 23 footer. Put a LOUD stereo on it a couple of batteries and a portable DVD player. It has a compass and depth finder along with 2 ice chests. We fill up the ice chest every friday all summer long. Uh....if anyone see's a McGregor 23 with two ice chest on it would you please tell the occupants that it's winter and probably a good idea to put the boat back in the slip.....


----------



## cormeum

How old are your BEM's?


----------



## TSOJOURNER

ok, to help yall out ill give you my standpoint from me, a 14 year old. my parents dont do anything and i found sailing on my own. sailing has now been all i ever want to do. give your kids an example of people who work crap jobs to come home to watch t.v. that was all the motivation that i needed. i knew i was never gonna be like my parents. (for example... my dad has a 2010 shelby gt500 mustang but never drives it, has a closet full of guns and never shoots them) but remember if your kids want to do nothing, let them do nothing. show them a better path and let THEM choose. dont force them.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

also, a good movie for your kids to watch for a want to go sailing or just as a good movie is Capitan Ron. it really is a good movie


----------



## smackdaddy

I loved that movie. Have you seen "Deep Water"? That's one I won't be showing the kids.

We did just watch "Morning Light" and they liked that as well.


----------



## proflyer

My thirty eight year old daughter says that her first memory is being in the cockpit of my Jouette 26 lying on the floor and looking at the stars while I made hot chocolate. She was three years old. Now she takes my CS36 on trips with her husband.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

i also watched morning light. i liked it


----------



## CaptFoolhardy

Well, we have one daughter who is 16 and she hates sailing. We bought the boat, a Precision 15k 15 foot trailerable, when she was 8 years old. For the first year or two she seemed to enjoy it, especially if she could bring a friend. We would go to boat shows and she would scramble aboard each boat so she could pick out her cabin. 

A funny story, once when we were aboard a relatively small boat that had a double berth under the cockpit I told her it was called "the pizza box" because that's what it feels like you're sleeping in. She promptly went aboard a big luxurious center cockpit boat (I think it was an Oyster), walked into the aft cabin and stated "I want the pizza box". "Honey, it's not called a pizza box on a boat like this." ;-)

Gradually though she came to dislike sailing to the point of open loathing.

When we bought the boat I was very new and just learning how to sail. Being insecure in my own abilities I tended to be very demanding of the crew, "Sit here", "Don't touch that", etc. Captain Bligh even showed his ugly head from time to time. On top of that the first mate, when she noticed the daughter's declining interest, purchased (without consulting me first) one of those huge tubes you see being towed behind power boats with people on them thinking this would make it fun for the youngster. I objected to this for two reasons: 1. It's a small boat. I can feel our speed under sail go down just when I forget to tip the outboard out of the water, I can only imagine what a thing like that would do to our performance, and 2. more importantly, if the tube should capsize I was not at all confident in my ability to turn the boat around and rescue the occupant in a timely fashion. So I nixed the inner tube and I'm afraid my daughter perceived that as another example of my being a wet blanket when it came to sailing.

My strategy to deal with the situation was to get her more engaged in sailing the boat, to let her steer when the sailing was easy or handle the dock lines. Unfortunately by the time this strategy occurred to me she was already trying to get out of going at all, "Can't I go stay at Grandma's while you go sailing?"

Now days she stays home while my wife and I go sailing. She says it's boring plus which she tends to get a little seasick. I deeply regret not doing a better job at cultivating her interest, though I never wanted to force it on her. When I took up sailing I had grand ideas of it being something we could enjoy together but that doesn't seem likely now. My advice to anyone reading this would be to learn on your own for a while first. Get confident in your own abilities and be aware of the kids' level of enjoyment. Now whenever I have a novice on board I hand them the tiller and I play with the sheets, confident that if they screw up I can always recover. That wasn't so easy when I was just learning.

Best of luck to you,
Bob


----------



## RaptorAT

OP- Your kids are teens or young adults. It can be very very hard to learn from your Dad at that age. One thing I have noticed about the young adults and adults who sail that had a sailing parent is that at some point they went out and sailed with someone else other then their parents. So encourage them to take a sailing class or to join a beercan casual race team you are not on or involved with. They will gain confidence and skills and be able to teach you a few things that they learn too. Not only that but it will give them a venue to shine. Sailing with Dad you never ever ever get to really be Captain no matter how old or experienced. 

This is true with my family as well. My sisters never sail/boat without my Dad. I did not either until an ex boyfriend mentioned casual sailboat races in Chicago. Now my sisters 1 does not boat at all 1 will enjoy sailing on Dads boat when the option occurs about 2 times a year, and I sail regularly and on my own. Dad is better at motors and cruising. I am much better at sail trim, sail handling, and could kick his butt in any race. He knows his boat like the back of his hand. I can get on any boat and quickly get oriented. I think we both know each others strengths and weaknesses. I'm not sure who is the better overall sailor.


----------



## AdamLein

So far ours has only been sailing in utero, but has already experienced winds up to storm force, and has also helped with the cooking (if only by limiting the menu options). Looking forward to sending him/her up the mast, to the foredeck, etc. once he/she is a bit bigger, at least 18 inches tall is a requirement for deck work on my boat.


----------



## Faster

Congrats, Adam, on the impending arrival! Exciting times.


----------



## Stillraining

My middle Daughter has Just informed us she wants to Get into Sail Boat racing as her Senior Project!

And my youngest said .."OH Cool...I want to do that to!"

How cool is that!..

I have made a new thread to see if any local members would pick her up as crew...

I don't know who is excited more me or her...


----------



## AdamLein

Stillraining said:


> My middle Daughter has Just informed us she wants to Get into Sail Boat racing as her Senior Project!
> 
> And my youngest said .."OH Cool...I want to do that to!"


Awesome... definitely beats the whole "why would I want to do the stupid boring stuff that my parents think is cool" attitude that I'm sort of distantly concerned about.

Faster: thanks


----------



## Faster

AdamLein said:


> Awesome... definitely beats the whole "why would I want to do the stupid boring stuff that my parents think is cool" attitude that I'm sort of distantly concerned about.


Exactly...

Still, great to hear the girls are enthusiastic.. now all you need to do is get that boat wet!

In my post earlier in this thread I discussed our "2-boat" situation, unusual, to be sure, but when we moved up to the 40 footer the small boat was put on the market. It did not immediately sell, so we used it and our boys (age 10 or 11) started racing with us. The boat was paid for and cost little to maintain and moor, so we thought.. here's something our soon-to-be-teens are willing to do with the old folks.. why sell ourselves out of that? To have them sail/race with us (happily, willingly, and proudly) through out their teens was, as the saying goes, priceless!


----------



## arborman

My 5 year old took to our boat purchase last year like a house on fire - he loves it, loves the boat. We'll see how it develops.

5 month old hasn't been out yet, but soon.


----------



## sugarlumpkin

Faster said:


> Our son sailed with us throughout his whole life... 18 days old the first time. I'm happy to say that he's a boat owner himself now and sails/races on OPBs as well.
> 
> We designed and built a littly opti-like dinghy when he was 4 or 5 and he started sailing it on his own not long after. He learned to row in it too, and it provided hours of entertainmnet (and independance) as he was growing up on the water.


My son is 3 and we are about to buy our first boat. I want so much for him to enjoy and love the whole experience. I'd like to know more about that little opt-like dinghy you built. Got any pics? Or a web site with a tutorial???


----------



## arborman

I found that giving my 4 year old 'jobs' that were his responsibility when we were preparing the boat, untying, underway etc. has made a huge difference. One of his jobs is to take off the tiller and winch covers and stow it in the lazarette. Utterly minor, but he takes it very seriously. He is also responsible for making sure everyone is wearing a lifejacket while on deck - and woe betide the skipper when he forgets. He also has important sail folding duties at key points.

He doesn't really have the strength for hauling on the sheets or any of that yet, and he doesn't really get steering (I tried), but these things will come with time. So far he is really, really into it - he loves when I take him down to the boat with me just to check on it or tinker. But then, he's pretty much really into anything - he's a 5 year old.


----------



## Faster

sugarlumpkin said:


> My son is 3 and we are about to buy our first boat. I want so much for him to enjoy and love the whole experience. I'd like to know more about that little opt-like dinghy you built. Got any pics? Or a web site with a tutorial???


Sorry, it was some time ago (before digital pics!!) and we only built 3 of them - 2 of which are still in use as far as I know.

But really, any Sabot, or Walker Bay with sail kit, or the other various pram designs available will do. Wooden Boat magazine always carries various ads for plans - the 'stitch and glue' method is family friendly. A member/mod here, JohnRPollard has a thread up somewhere with his family project.. I'll see if I can dredge it up (the thread, not the boat )

Anyhow good on you for having this attitude, there's so much to gain by having the kids actively involved in the whole game, even from as early as 3... Good luck.


----------



## pdqaltair

*Given the title, does this belong in the off-topic forum?*

I find the question that I should "train-up my young" to follow in my footsteps replusive, right on the face of it.

My daughter has sailed with me as much or more than most children. we have gone on several 2-week trips together. We have gone climbing on ice and rock and backpacking. She has learned to love adventure from my example and company. If she stops sailing tomarrow, I will be saticfied that she has experienced it and learned from it.

But "train-up?" Nuts. I cannot imagine if my parents had tried to get me to follow in their steps in something as personal as recreation. I wanted to make my own steps. I hope my daughter makes her own.

As for faith, one that is "trained-up" is empty. Life teaches what you need to know. There can be nothing more personal than faith and ones private thoughts. I will not interfere. I may lead. She can follow if she likes. Or not.


----------



## Stillraining

Sorry my title rubs you the wrong way pdqaltair.

But this has everything to do with Sailing only and what people are doing to promote that within the family....Whats off topic about that?

You see, I have gotten a very late start with my kids sailing wise so it is a wake up call for some to get with it if their procrastinating and also for me this thread is a place where I can get input from others as to how best to now jump start that excitement or interest in the sport.

Some have shared that its really to late....others have shared tips on how I could best proceed....others just drop in to wish me and others in the same perdicament good luck and to keep trying...keep leading an make it fun.

I am very pleased to say that after I started this thread , My middel daughter has decided on Sailboat racing as a Senior Research project for High School....And two of our great members here are seeing to it she gets that opertunity..

Was that something I did?......Well I definitely had planted the seed by showing her racing videos of wet and wild rides....So in that regard I lead by example...or "Trained" her mind to at least consider the option. 

Will it stick?..time will tell.
Will I force her?...absolutely not.
Will I continue leading "Training of her mind"....most definitely... (note; I am not a racer she will have to get that specific training from others)..But I can and will incourgage her, and get excited with her and provide all the opertunitys for "Training" I can aford to..

Shoot she might eventually start posting here about her new zeal for all I know...or head on over and become a Sailing Anarchist..:laugher


----------



## aqwert5

*Just starting down that path myself*

Great thread. I am just starting down that path myself, but since sailing is new for my as well, I've decided to enroll by son (14 yrs old) and I in lessons. Once we have our Babeboat cert I am hoping to take the rest of the family sailing as often as i can.

I have introduced them to camping, backpacking, hunting, fishing and kayaking. Of all of them he liked kayaking the most so I'm hoping sailing will be the next step.

Looking forward to learning from everybody's experience and then charter our own course.

Regards,
Dave


----------



## SW329xl

I don't think you can do anything specific to teach kids to love something. All you can do is provide opportunities for them to fall in love. I love sailing, my wife loves sailing, my kids do not. We have had boats off and on throughout the last 20 years, and sailing was just never something that caught on with the kids. Even within sailing, there are lots of different aspects to it. For instance, my son does love cruising and appreciates that sailing is part of that. He does not love the sailing, but doesn't mind it when it is part of a cruise. My daughter hates cruising, but likes racing and can appreciate that sailing is part of that. She does not mind sailing as long as in the end it means she gets to take satisfaction in the looks of defeat on the faces of the losing skippers and crew. Two kids, raised the same, in the same house, two totally different outcomes. Neither loves sailing in the way I do, however both have come to appreciate other things and know a little more about themselves as a result of my passion.


----------



## cormeum

You bet!


----------



## BoxedUp

I fell in love with the sea at an early age when I would go out on my Uncle's boats and it has drawn me closer as the years went by.

I would take my 2 boys out on my own boat when they were young. The little one at that time wasn't so thrilled because he was 3, it was a 19' motor boat and he was held by his Mom when we were underway. After the boys got too big and the boat got too small, I took up an interest in sailing and would take them out on a daysailer.

When they were 19 & 22, they joined us on a week long charter in the BVI and will be joining us again next month. How many young adults want to go away with their parents on vacation (never-mind that the old man foots the bill)? 

Don't think I'm not using their desire to spend sailing time with us to my own advantage. Just telling my wife that she'll see her kids more if we owned our own boat is like money in the bank! Which is ironic, because when we do get that boat, there won't be money in the bank anymore.....


----------



## IslandLover

I love this thread. I don't have any kids but I did learn to love being on the water when I was young. Each time my family got invited out on our neighbor's boat, my mom's enthusiasm became contagious. That excitement has followed me into adulthood and eventually led me to sailing. So, from my perspective, retaining an ability to be thrilled by sailing experiences and letting your kids see you in action is the best way to get them hooked!


----------



## ODaySundance

cormeum: what a great photo!

Our kids (grown) all enjoy going out with us, the grandkids LOVE it. Granted, our 4 year-old granddaughter grabs a 'boat towel', drapes it around her shoulders and in the midst of a tack or gybe will say, "grandma, lets play princess". Still, she loves going to the boat even if we're not headed out on the water. Her two year old brother loves walking the deck with me to either pull in or toss out fenders. They are very adept at navigating the companionway even whilst negotiating wakes. It is so much fun to watch.
Whether or not they become sailors themselves is to be seen, they will undoubtedly have fantastic memories of being under sail.
Their parents (our kids) are just waiting for the right time to buy their own boat...


----------



## Faster

Here's my (so far) favourite picture of our granddaughter on the boat... last year, when she was just 18 months old.


----------



## Vitesse473

I always like to say that while I'm 37 years old, I've actually been sailing for 37.9 years, as my Mom and Dad were out sailing before I was born. My father raced Stars with the venerable Tom Blackaller, and i grew up sailing FJ's and our families Ericson 29 and later Bene38s5 (boy what an upgrade that was). I then got into racing, which increased my knowledge exponentially, and solidified my love of the sport. Oddly, neither of my brothers are into sailing. Even my brother who raced for the Naval Academy.

Anyway, all three of my kids (8, 6 and 3) have been sailing their whole lives, and they all really love being on the boat. I hope they all carry on my passion for sailing. 

Best tip to get them hooked: sailing camp
Dumbest thing to do: scare them
Best family trip: Sea of Cortez on our boat
Best advice: Have fun things for them to do while sailing or anchoring out. eg; coloring, games, fishing, even a movie or two. Charts and sextants should not be pushed on any child.


----------



## Stillraining

Great advice Vitesse!

I love that picture to Ron!...I really like the stillraining shadow you have going as well...I don't feel so small town hick now..

Thanks Brother!


----------



## Stillraining

Well as my Middle daughter has decided on Sail boat racing for her Senior project...and the training up of the young continues in that regard, mind you Im not a racer so Marty and David are seeing to that and have stepped up and offered rides for her this summer possibly another boat out of the same marina as well..I will keep you all updated on her Senior Project Thread about all that. 

Now my youngest @ 15 isn't hankering to do the same project as her sister, even though she said it sounded "way-cool!"...and that alone made dad happy just hearing that, and Im keeping track of who says what for future amunition...

No instead she has her sites set on obtaining a set of wheels. ..so she wants to undertake the restoration of my wife's old 65 GMC PU..

Well now... Dad wasn't raised no dummy and quickly his mind figured out a nautical advantage to this situation...you see our boat needs painted so the "Training up of my young" has another twist in it she hasn't considered yet...Hee! Hee!.. 

Besides that!.. come collage time..I figure Charlie Cobra may need Summer help one of these days, sanding, fairing and painting boats in his new venture so I might as well start training one up for him.. 

Not bad for an old red neck eh?


----------



## blt2ski

Yeah, and when she is done with that, she will have a bumper sticker that says, "Its red, its fast and its mine!"

OR "silly boyz, twucks are for GRRRRRRRRLZZZZZZZZZ"

Just be glad that thing is not a dully, my eldest daughter likes to steel my truck every chance she can! youngest prefers trucks too, but smaller versions!

Marty


----------



## Stillraining

Fast...:laugher :laugher trust me..it wont be...

V6, manual steering , manual breaks and a 4 speed with a 4.11 geared rear end... This was the heavy duty 3/4 ton back in the day.

Clutching and steering is going to be a hand full for that little sprout.. 

She will think your boats faster off the line..Juneau what I mean.. 

But hey I like the idea of 0 to 55 mph in 38 seconds...


----------



## blt2ski

Thats got one of the BIG V6 motors eh! Dad had a 250 I6 about that era, with a three in the tree!, not sure of gearing. I had an 81 with a 292, 4.10s muncie 4 spd. Pulled better than some 454's I had during that same time frame too, up to about 35-45 mph, after than the 292 ran out of steam. Kinda like the NA 7.3 in my dumptruck.

Marty


----------

